# Why such little talk about the Marantz 7008?



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am thinking of ordering the 7008 and so I wanted to read some reviews except that I can only find one review. The Sound & Vision magazine review. Most forums have very little discussion. Why is that?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tweaked05 said:


> I am thinking of ordering the 7008 and so I wanted to read some reviews except that I can only find one review. The Sound & Vision magazine review. Most forums have very little discussion. Why is that?


 I have noticed the same thing and I'm not sure why that is either. One thing I do know is the Denon counterparts are often less expensive but the reason for that is the Marantz have higher-quality components in the analog section of the receivers. There was actually a comparison in an article not to long ago about that very topic. You definitely get a lot of bells and whistles in an onkyo and denon for less money but that's not to say the marantz isn't worth it. I have a marantz and love it. I saw an open box on an sr7008 for $1600 and wished I could have bought it. That's a great receiver with pretty much all the bells and whistles to so if that's what your leaning towards you can't go wrong IMO. To me it's also the best looking receiver on the market! Gotta love that blue lit porthole!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It doesn't get much better than a Sound and Vision review with test bench data.
But I agree there is more internet chat about Onkyo and Denon than all others combined.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I just ordered one, but it's going to be a little while till I get it in my house. Marantz says that it is on the boat and should arrive in port on the 8th, then ship by the 16th. I'm really excited, but can't make up my mind about whether to use it in my HT or my 2.1 system. Right now I have an HK AVR 3600 for my HT and an HK 3490 for my 2.1 setup. What do you guys think?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Other than just wanting the 7008, was there any reason you wanted to replace either of the receivers you already have?

I would use the 7008 in the surround system.
It has more connectivity for casual entertainment options and most serious 2 channel listening does not need much in the way of connectivity.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

chashint said:


> Other than just wanting the 7008, was there any reason you wanted to replace either of the receivers you already have?
> 
> I would use the 7008 in the surround system.
> It has more connectivity for casual entertainment options and most serious 2 channel listening does not need much in the way of connectivity.


The primary reason for getting it was that the deal was too good to pass up, and a secondary reason is that I have been having a few small issues with my 3600. My employer gives an excellent discount.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

To bad the 3600 is having some issues but if it is developing a personality it seems like an easy decision on where to put the 7008.
Always nice to get a deal, good for you.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

chashint said:


> To bad the 3600 is having some issues but if it is developing a personality it seems like an easy decision on where to put the 7008.
> Always nice to get a deal, good for you.


Yeah, every once in a while when I turn it on it will make a very loud noise. The only way to stop it is to power it off and on again. The other very occasional issue is that once in a while I can hear static from the rear speakers when nothing is playing.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, my new Marantz SR7008 arrived today. I just finished setting up the receiver and programming my Harmony 700 Remote. I can't run Audyssey right now because everyone else is in bed. I'll probably have to wait till Saturday to run it.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tweaked05 said:


> Well, my new Marantz SR7008 arrived today. I just finished setting up the receiver and programming my Harmony 700 Remote. I can't run Audyssey right now because everyone else is in bed. I'll probably have to wait till Saturday to run it.


 congrats! Awesome AVR you got there. Have fun with it.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That's great.
I always like getting a new toy to play with.
Does the Marantz allow direct volume setting....can you punch in 'volume XX enter' and jump directly to it ?
Or does it allow each input to have a preset volume that it goes to vs a global startup volume setting ?


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if it has those features. I'll have to read the owners manual. Lol.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think many (if any) have the feature, but as time marches on things change.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

So far I am loving this receiver. I had a bit of a rocky start with Audyssey, but then I found a couple threads on how to get the most out of it, and let me tell you, proper mic placement during calibration is paramount. Movie soundtracks now provide a near identical experience to the movie theater. Truly phenomenal. One of the best purchases I have made for my HT in a long time.


----------



## rodneyiii (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got my SR7008 and love it. I replaced an older Yamaha RX-V2300 that was still running great but had no HDMI inputs. I was getting tired of remote juggling to change the video source on the TV and then have to change the audio source on the receiver.

My Yamaha has the front main speaker A & B option which I use regularly since I have my 5.1 matched surround system and a much larger and more capable set of front speakers that I use when listening to loud Heavy Metal. I keep the B's off most of the time but can easily turn them on with the "B" switch on the front of the receiver.

I was having an impossible time finding a new receiver with the A/B spkr feature. All mid priced units today have "Zone 2" which is not the same thing. I tried a Yamaha RX-A1020 that I thought might work since it has "Party" mode. It didn't work as I expected plus the bass was being removed from my front mains when I had all speakers engaged. That is another sad story about Yamaha's poor tech support. It will go back to Amazon tomorrow.

Anyway, the Marantz works much better with the bass signal AND it has the speaker A/B feature. I just broke the unit in using the newly released Metallica "Through The Never" Blu-ray movie/concert. Man did that Marantz ROCK! I had all speakers running with the amp at 75-80% output for the entire 1½ hour video. It never skipped a beat. I checked the heat output about ¾ the way through the concert with an IR thermometer. The top of the amp right behind the porthole display was reading 156 deg. F. Pretty hot but it never went into shutdown. I'm impressed.


----------



## rgiorgio (Feb 5, 2014)

I will be connecting my 7008 this weekend.

Why the Marantz over others? I picked the 7008 for
1. Audysee XT32
2. Sub EQ
3. 9.2
4. 2 independent sub outs, equalized individually. 

I am the proud owner of a SR7002 and it has served me fine all these years. 

The Marantz has a particular sound over the others that i find "higher end". I use the receiver as a processor and hookup a seperate Krell Amp. The Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer units just dont seem to sound as good or offer as much. I have owned them all and prefer the Marantz. Considered the AV8801. It might be better built, but the 7008 just seems to be the perfect piece for me at this time.


----------

